
An analysis of all known decentralized exchanges - theantonio
https://medium.com/@marcbegins/who-will-run-the-decentralized-exchange-of-the-future-59e9cd29b1ba
======
Dwolb
As someone not in crypto, I was really surprised to learn how excited people
still are about the space. Three podcasts that a) have me wondering if this is
whole thing is real or fake and b) if it’s real, will it really be huge

1) Chris Dixon from a16z’s crypto fund discussing how crypto aligns both user
and investor interests (and why Google and Facebook don’t). Expands the
discussion on Twitter’s alternative fate if crypto existed when it launched.
Also highlights there will be an inflection point in which your digital life
will matter more than real life:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/a16z/id842818711?mt=2&i=...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/a16z/id842818711?mt=2&i=1000420311247)

2) CZ from Binance (mentioned in this article) actively dismissing the US
market and any locations with regulatory uncertainty (e.g. the US) or negative
regulations toward crypto: [http://unchainedpodcast.co/how-binance-became-the-
most-popul...](http://unchainedpodcast.co/how-binance-became-the-most-popular-
crypto-exchange-in-5-months-ep84)

3) Travis Klinger, a former equities trader, discussing quant funds as big as
DE Shaw using their traditional trading techniques on nascent crypto exchanges
to destroy unsophisticated retail traders: [https://player.fm/series/off-the-
chain-2428336/travis-kling-...](https://player.fm/series/off-the-
chain-2428336/travis-kling-the-secrets-of-a-crypto-trader)

I haven’t fully clarified my thoughts on everything going on other than it’s
absolutely fascinating. It seems like there’s a whole world getting built and
is globally attracting all sorts of traditional players while creating
entirely new applications, infrastructure, and needs.

~~~
wslh
The problem with this space is the signal vs. noise ratio which makes very
difficult to distill the reality. The fundamentals are that Bitcoin (and other
decentralized blockchains) were a breakthrough but if there is no concrete
utility / network effect (beyond speculation) it will not work or be reduced
to a very limited set of use cases. Regulations is or will be an important
issue if KYC/AML/accredited-investor regulations are enforced (for exchanges
supporting fiat money) almost everywhere because at the end a centralized or
federated service can have the same user experience features.

I think in the worst case these blockchains could end like Torrent, a super
interesting protocol that never caught up and services like Spotify reduced
ther impact even more.

------
carlsborg
This is valuable, thanks: the list of decentralized exchanges:

[https://distribuyed.github.io/index](https://distribuyed.github.io/index)
[https://github.com/distribuyed/index](https://github.com/distribuyed/index)

------
robotmay
Odd that it doesn't mention probably the most interesting and usable
decentralised exchange: [https://bisq.network](https://bisq.network)

I do understand the point about UX; I wouldn't exactly describe Bisq's
interface as "pretty". However it is very usable, and lacks all the shiny
faffery usually associated with a crypto project these days. I don't think
they even mention the word "partnership" on their website.

------
man-and-laptop
Finance articles keep using the word "liquidity". What is liquidity and where
can I get it?

Quote:

 _Liquidity Is a Slippery Slope

The two major challenges with most DEX’s today are liquidity and UX. The DEX
that will win over the masses in the next couple of years is going to be the
one that has the liquidity of Binance and the UX of Coinbase. The problem is
that there is a lack of standardization across DEXs — no common trading and
liquidity protocol. This is the reason that most DEXs have low liquidity and
volume — they simply do not share a common liquidity pool. There are many
projects trying to solve this protocol problem today. The leader by number of
DEX integration partners in this space currently is the 0x protocol and has a
great chance of becoming that standard in 2019._

My understanding is that an asset is liquid if it can be sold for cash in
little time.

~~~
exolymph
Liquidity is provided by a sufficiently large pool of buyers.

------
Sujan
This just showed me how little I know about... this. Most of the words don't
make any sense to me :/

------
kowdermeister
I've read 512 headlines in this format to learn not to care.

~~~
msadowski
Here are 5 reasons why you should care!

Or...

kowdermister didn't want to care, here is how we fixed it!

I love clickbaity titles for articles. I think that at some point I learned to
subconsciously skip them.

